# How do I teach my Holland Lop to Pose?



## kiley320 (Aug 24, 2012)

How do I teach my Holland Lop to pose?


----------



## woahlookitsme (Aug 24, 2012)

Here is A good how to and it also includes a video! http://s4.zetaboards.com/Rabbit_Addict/topic/8890387/1/#new


----------



## kiley320 (Aug 24, 2012)

Thank you!!


----------



## woahlookitsme (Aug 24, 2012)

Your welcome. My friend also puts her hand under the jaw to lift the head


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Aug 25, 2012)

Maybe I'm wrong, but I'm pretty sure Hollands naturally pose themselves if they are truely a show quality bunny. Maybe not totally, but they should in general~


----------



## woahlookitsme (Aug 25, 2012)

They should you are right


----------



## Blaze_Amita (Aug 26, 2012)

I've had to teach mine to sit up, they like to be lazy and just flop on me! Even some of my better ones don't like to sit up and pose for me when they're outside their cages so I have to teach them to sit up on a carpet. They do it perfectly fine when they're out in their runs or in their cages. Goofy bunnies!


----------



## kiley320 (Aug 26, 2012)

:biggrin: Faith is doing very well still a work in progress but I know she will get it.


----------



## lauratunes12 (Aug 31, 2012)

She does randomly pose herself then gets stubborn and won't do it with us posing her. We have a little girl with an attitude on our hands!


----------



## iLuvMyLilBuns (Aug 31, 2012)

*I show my two lil Holland lops in rabbit shows. Lila is a little stinker! She hates posing, I push up on her jaw gently but she doesn't move. Charlie is a lot easier, he pretty much naturally poses. I guess it really is just the personality of your rabbit... and the gender*  :happybunny:


----------



## kiley320 (Aug 31, 2012)

Lol yeah she is very stubborn she poses when she wants hahahaha


----------



## iLuvMyLilBuns (Aug 31, 2012)

*Lol exactly!*


----------



## kiley320 (Aug 31, 2012)

Yeah shes only 8 weeks old is that about the right time to start training her to pose or should she be a little older?


----------



## iLuvMyLilBuns (Aug 31, 2012)

*You can start as early as you want, the earlier the better so she can get used to the idea*


----------



## lauratunes12 (Aug 31, 2012)

She's mainly just not wanting to put her front legs down when we lift her chin up. She lifts up her whole body when we have our hand under her head. Silly bun.


----------

